# RIYADH | King Abdullah Financial District | U/C



## Rody69

From the Saudi section...



planning said:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> بعض الصور بتاريخ 27-9 2012 اتمنى أن تحوذ على أعجابكم*​







planning said:


>


----------



## hqho1671

From instagram


----------



## timo9

Interesting ^^


----------



## archilover

WOW!


----------



## hqho1671




----------



## hqho1671




----------



## el palmesano

great pictures, thanks for share


----------



## SNAEK

hqho1671 said:


> من الانستغرام


from saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

m.k.q said:


>


from saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

hqho1671 said:


> From instagram


from saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

압둘라-爱- LOVE;99447642 said:


>


from saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

AboodyBaco said:


>


from saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

H.I.Gazzaz said:


> *yesterday ..
> 
> 
> ​*


from Saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

Ibrahim-6171 said:


>





hqho1671 said:


> قبل شهر تقريبا ماخذها من الانستقرام





SNAEK said:


> from some blogs and some pics little old





SNAEK said:


> http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-20003-site-visit-kafd-riyadh/#.URZRUqU81c8





SNAEK said:


>


from Saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> I liked this tower design more than wonderful :nuts::nuts:
> 
> any one knows how many floors, and his name
> 
> I mean right





SNAEK said:


> ^^
> 
> any time bro
> 
> Tadawel Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://statigr.am/aalmosa86





Naif Saudi said:


> العمل على أساسات برج تداول صورة قبل شهر





NAWAF89 said:


> :cheers:





m.k.q said:


>





m.k.q said:


>


from Saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

SNAEK said:


>





TheLittleKSA said:


>





Naif Saudi said:


>





3baaad 4 Jeddah said:


>





3baaad 4 Jeddah said:


> من طريق صلبوخ المخرج الل بعد مخرج العماريه
> ما جا على بالي اروح الجهه الثانيه من الكبري مالت





Bakr9 said:


>





TheLittleKSA said:


>


from Saudi forum


----------



## SNAEK

http://statigr.am/p/379387944996071061_32810920








http://statigr.am/p/394687029347198749_254193176








http://statigr.am/p/379386909799900816_32810920








http://statigr.am/p/379536801432233645_32810920








http://statigr.am/p/380462400774497522_32810920








http://statigr.am/p/379078666288522457_32810920


----------



## SNAEK




----------



## zack88

i like it


----------



## el palmesano

great updates, thanks for share


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> برج سامبا صاير رووعة
> 
> من صفحة مشاريع السعودية


......


----------



## SNAEK

https://twitter.com/SaudiProject/status/323116577086119937/photo/1


----------



## SNAEK

Fahad talal said:


>


.....


----------



## SNAEK

http://statigr.am/p/433918472103307198_52058240


----------



## SNAEK

Fahad talal said:


>


......


----------



## SNAEK

Fahad talal said:


> فندق الانتركونتينتال برضضوا من صفحة مشاريع السعودية


.....


----------



## SNAEK

Fahad talal said:


> يقولون ذا المسجد امر فيه الملك عبدالله قبل شهرين <<


.....


----------



## SNAEK

Fahad talal said:


>


......


----------



## SNAEK

King Abdullah Financial District

Description
With a master plan by Copenhagen-based Henning Larsen Architects, the King Abdullah Financial District is a pedestrian-oriented urban development where HM White collaborated with FX FOWLE, responsible for developing the a comprehensive public realm design. As one of the first design teams to complete the final design and construction documentation for the project’s overseeing agency, Rayadah Investment Company, HM White’s documents are considered the standard by which all other development parcel are measured and evaluated. One of Saudi Arabia’s first set of LEED certified commercial buildings, HM White has employed a rigorous environmentally sensitive doctrine that is governed by water conservation and micro-climatic mitigation strategies with each landscape intervention. Designs for streetscapes, plazas, courts, pubic roof gardens for four separate mix-used commercial and cultural development parcels, emerge as a network of inter-related landscape systems that seamlessly merge into the central Wadi’s public park. Each site design’s goal is to increase permeability and connectivity to the Wadi’s through the easing of a 5.5 meter level change from street level. Designed as an urban landscape recreational and social gathering space collector, each public landscaped has been inspired by regional topographic and vegetative typologies. Principles of environmental sustainability are integrated through strategies that maximize gray and storm water harvesting and filtering and have informed landscape design initiatives that vastly improve human comfort levels. By creating a supporting infrastructure to sustain an ambitious scope of well defined landscape characters, a strong legible, memorable and comforting connection to regional environmental conditions is established by city dwellers and visitors.









KAFD Parcel Overview









KAFD Parcel 407/408








KAFD Parcel 407/408








KAFD Parcel 214








KAFD Parcel 214








KAFD Parcel 209

http://www.california-architects.com/en/projects/31129_king_abdullah_financial_district/all/indexAZ


----------



## SNAEK

Fahad talal said:


> يقولون ذا المسجد امر فيه الملك عبدالله قبل شهرين <<


.....


----------



## SNAEK

Fahad talal said:


> مجسم للمشروع بجميع مراحله الثنتين :


.....


----------



## SNAEK

NAWAF89 said:


> :nuts:


.....


----------



## SNAEK

The Waterfall, KAFD, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia

RMJM were appointed as one of 12 international practices to deliver a series of high-end mixed use projects.

The Waterfall provides unique accommodation and space with a difference.

To attract investment and interest for the development of this building, we have considered a design approach that offers the public increased choice and the marketable benefits that can be derived from mixed use activity within the single super block building. For example collocating small to medium scale businesses in space that has both character and a more social outlook reflects the international trend of the ‘loft office' concept.


----------



## SNAEK

1.09 Parcel has changed the design 

the old design 










the new design 










or this how it looks from behind, but they reduced the floors from 36 to 31


----------



## SNAEK

Vila in the sky 

old/new


----------



## SNAEK




----------



## el palmesano

Wow this place seems that Will be amazing


----------



## SNAEK

el palmesano said:


> Wow this place seems that Will be amazing


:cheers:


----------



## SNAEK

*the third kafd pics collections 










^^



































^^
crystal tower 













































































































































































^^

underground road 

















*


----------



## SNAEK

today
by costa_miguel


----------



## SNAEK

AboodyBaco said:


> صور فريش


....


----------



## SNAEK

AboodyBaco said:


> تابع


.....


----------



## SNAEK

yesterday


----------



## SNAEK

Conference center design project receives NY ASLA 2012 Honor Award









Original concept for the King Abdullah Financial District Conference Center

We’ve done a lot of unusual projects over the years, but the KAFD Conference Center is probably the most exciting one we’ve come across. Located in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, the structure is covered with over 15,000sf of modular green roof, with nearly 10,000sf of living wall inside.

Tournesol Siteworks was invited to participate on the design team by HM White Site Architects, who are responsible for the breakthrough modular green roof design. The building, designed by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill in New York City, is the first major element in the new development slated to be the home of new banking and financial infrastructure in Saudi Arabia. The project will utilize a number of remarkable environmental construction technologies to reach an expected LEED Gold status.









KAFD Elevation

This past winter HM White was recognized with an NY ASLA Chapter 2012 Honor Award for their role. They’ve described it better than we could have:

HM White’s landscape and living roof design for the conference center in King Abdullah’s Financial District represents state-of-the-art technological and design innovation applied to the dynamic fusion of landscape and building. HM White has invented a new modular planting system as part of SOM’s “exoskeleton” building skin to solve inherent complex growing conditions using a custom hypertufa growing medium and a capillary layering system to emulate natural limestone cliff growing habitats. For the first time in a Saudi Arabian public landscape design, native arid grasses and flora are introduced into a large scale public space setting where indigenous plant communities spatially organize and blur the boundaries between the building’s undulating skin and HM White’s surrounding structural desert landscape design.









Images courtesy HM White Site Architects and Skidmore, Owings & Merrill

Tournesol Siteworks has been expanding its design capabilities, and this proved to be a perfect opportunity to contribute. We’ve spent the last 30 years informally helping with custom and unique projects, but recognized as the challenges grew greater, we needed to up our game. Last year we brought on Doug Rooney, a registered landscape architect in California and Oregon, to help. Doug’s background is perfect for our type of work – not only has he practiced as a landscape architect for years, but his original training and experience was as an architect. In addition to his technical expertise, his understanding of the design process has helped us hold up our end of the deal.

We have worked very closely with HM White, acting as technical advisor on the modular planting system described above. They came up with the concept, and we worked out many of the details. Of particular interest has been the hypertufa growing medium. Our experience with GFRC and our concrete manufacturing facility has been useful in testing out formulations and determining what will work in a challenging environment like Saudi Arabia.

There are a number of innovations incorporated in the design of the project that we’re continuing to work on, with the hope that they can work for a wider spectrum of projects. The conference center project has broken ground in Riyadh, and we’re working to be named the provider for the interior living walls and modular green roof system. We’ll keep you updated as the project develops!

http://tournesolsiteworks.com/wordp...gn-project-receives-ny-asla-2012-honor-award/​


----------



## SNAEK

MY NEW COLLECTIONS 

PARCEL 4.11




























































































^^ a very old pic, if you notes the underground foundation 




































































































































































​


----------



## SNAEK

M Z A J said:


>


....


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> What is this tower in the middle has a amazing cladding :nuts:
> :banana::banana:


.....


----------



## SNAEK

NAWAF89 said:


> :cheers:


.....


----------



## SNAEK

M Z A J said:


> Today


..........


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> http://instagram.com/p/YkN0BHoRE8/#


..............


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> :nuts::nuts:


..........


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> :banana::banana:


...........


----------



## SNAEK

AboodyBaco said:


> من تويتر


............


----------



## SNAEK




----------



## SNAEK




----------



## SNAEK

PARCEL 4.09


----------



## SNAEK




----------



## SNAEK




----------



## SNAEK

NAWAF89 said:


> :nuts: :banana:


......


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


>


.............


----------



## SNAEK

BlueDevil-99 said:


> من انستغرام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


.............


----------



## SNAEK

MUHA said:


> طرح مناقصة متحف العلوم والجيولوجيا في المركز بمبلغ ٣٠٠ مليون دولار (اكثر من مليار ريال)
> اخر موعد لتسليم العطاءات بداية شهر مايو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صفحة المشروع من موقع مكتب التصميم المعماري المسؤول C7A:
> http://www.c7a.com/work/kafd-science-museum-geo-climate-centre
> 
> المصدر
> https://www.bncnetwork.net/News/Contractors_submit_bids_for_US$_300_million_museum_project_in_Ri/ygfyED05SlU=


.............


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> *KAFD Geo-Science Centre
> 
> The Science Museum and Geo-Climate Centre celebrate Saudi Arabia’s contributions to science and environmental education in a pair of buildings centrally located in the King Abdullah Financial District. C7A’s design is derived from the fragmented and faceted forms of giant crystals found in nature. Crystalline shapes appear to grow out of the Plaza, creating the fractal architectural character of each building. Visitors enter each of the Museums at the Wadi level through lobbies, which act as information/orientation foyers for visitors. The Geo-Climate Centre’s lobby provides access to the museum and IMAX Theatre while the Science Museum features a multi-level lobby providing access to and from the Skywalks, Monorail, and Underground Garage*


...........


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


> *Saudi National Aquarium
> 
> The National Aquarium of Saudi Arabia will be located prominently in the King Abdullah Financial District. C7A’s concept reflects the dynamic nature of ocean currents, extending this metaphor to create an architectural expression of sweeping, faceted building forms. The plan captures the energy and dynamics of ocean currents as the geometry of the floor plates sweeps on both sides of the building, containing a central Grand Hall for vertical circulation and creating a fluid sense of place for the exhibit experience. Visitors come to a central ticketing lobby and move upwards in dramatic fashion on glass elevators, bringing them to the top of the building and the terrestrial habitat. They then travel downward into the various living exhibits, crossing from one exhibit to another through the central space.*


..............


----------



## SNAEK

Naif Saudi said:


>


........


----------



## SNAEK

BlueDevil-99 said:


> from instagram / via.me


.....................


----------



## SNAEK

압둘라-爱- LOVE;102797266 said:


>


....................


----------



## SNAEK

BlueDevil-99 said:


> من تويتر / انستغرام


..............


----------



## SNAEK

AboodyBaco said:


>


................


----------



## SNAEK




----------



## SNAEK

압둘라-爱- LOVE;102836478 said:


> قبل ساعة من الان تقريبا


..................


----------



## SNAEK

BlueDevil-99 said:


> *من تويتر & انستغرام *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nuts:  :cheers1:  :nuts:


................


----------



## SNAEK




----------



## SNAEK

BlueDevil-99 said:


> من تويتر


..................


----------



## SNAEK




----------



## SNAEK

압둘라-爱- LOVE;102858881 said:


>


..................


----------



## SNAEK

BlueDevil-99 said:


> من انستغرام



..........


----------



## SNAEK

NATIONAL AQUARIUM AT KAFD - RIYADH


----------



## Groningen NL

Pretty cool to see these rainy pics of a city on the Arabian peninsula  I assume the winters are more or less rainy and cloudy, andere he summers are hot and basically w/o any rain.


----------



## SNAEK

^^

yeah it's unusual to see Riyadh has rain like this year


----------



## iDreams

LCIII said:


> You're out of your mind. Nothing about this cluster of buildings is remotely Manhattan. You've obviously spent little or no time in NYC. If you can look at pictures of these buildings and NYC side by side and see them as overwhelmingly similar then you should have your head examined.
> 
> NYC is the greatest city in the world, but I also totally love what they're doing here. It's modern, edgy and really fresh. I can't wait to see it in person!


I didn't realise that anyone who has different architectural tastes to you has to have their head tested. But maybe you should have your sight tested. If you can read, I said why are they replicating Manhattan with buildings packed tight together like dominoes with all the buildings looking similar. I'm not stupid to compare Riyadh with Manhattan!

The KAFD creates a claustrophobic space when it doesn't need to. Modern cities of the 21st century are supposed to be better planned with large open spaces, greenery and water features e.t.c. Manhattan developed a long time ago, it is outdated and certainly not a role model for cities of the 21st century.

And I said like Manhattan, all the buildings here look the same, not one building stands out as unique. Can you even name any one of the buildings?? I doubt people will come to marvel at any building here like they go to Burj Khalifa, Burj al-Arab and even the Kingdom Centre and Faisaliyah Centre in Riyadh.

As for the pictures that I posted, they are not my "preferred examples" of good architecture, I posted them to point out that although they are also boring rectangle shapes packed together, the external finishing can make them look okay, despite a lack in unique structural design. Point being that even if the cladding was better at KAFD, it wouldn't have been that bad.

So have a good read before you get your knickers in a twist.:crazy2::madwife::nuts:


----------



## LCIII

You're obviously an idiot. 'Towers in a park' has been disproven as unsustainable development many times over. Tight, compact, dense, walkable, urban centers are the current trend and future of urban design.

And your point of the ugly buildings you posted falls entirely flat because they're all very unattractive. The buildings in this district are far more pleasing to the eye than those ugly messes you posted.


----------



## iDreams

LCIII said:


> You're obviously an idiot. 'Towers in a park' has been disproven as unsustainable development many times over. Tight, compact, dense, walkable, urban centers are the current trend and future of urban design.
> 
> And your point of the ugly buildings you posted falls entirely flat because they're all very unattractive. The buildings in this district are far more pleasing to the eye than those ugly messes you posted.



And you're obviously an American. You have zero manners for starters, not to mention being childish and delusional. It's a common trait in you guys.

Anyway you are becoming "nauseatingly dull and boring" now so I'm just gonna ignore you. :baeh3::gunz:


----------



## LCIII

So you've conceded the point by failing to address it at all. I win.


----------



## GulfArabia

> And I said like Manhattan, all the buildings here look the same, not one building stands out as unique. *Can you even name any one of the buildings??* I doubt people will come to marvel at any building here like they go to Burj Khalifa, Burj al-Arab and even the Kingdom Centre and Faisaliyah Centre in Riyadh.


I know i can... The world does not revolve around you.


----------



## iDreams

GulfArabia said:


> I know i can... The world does not revolve around you.


And it does not revolve around you either. 99% of the general public will not know of any building names as I have not seen any names mentioned in English News Media, even the Wikipedia Article does not name any. And not everybody is glued to this forum like you.


----------



## iDreams

LCIII said:


> So you've conceded the point by failing to address it at all. I win.


 ^^ Hahahaha My point proven...CHILDISH!! :baaa::baeh3:


----------



## GulfArabia

from the international forums


desertpunk said:


> Untitled by Ibrahim Alsamnan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Under Constructions by Ibrahim Alsamnan, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD. Inside An Urban Jungle III Feb-20-15










KAFD. Inside An Urban Jungle II Feb-20-15










KAFD. Inside An Urban Jungle I Feb-20-15










KAFD,Riyadh's Newest Glamorous District I. Feb-20-15










KAFD,Riyadh's Newest Glamorous District II. Feb-20-15










KAFD,Riyadh's Newest Glamorous District III. Feb-20-15


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD. The Glorious Glitter. Feb-23-15










Villas in the Sky, Ready for Tenants. Feb-20-15










Villas in the Sky, Ready for Tenants II. Feb-20-15










How to navigate KAFD










KAFD, Racing Against The Clock I. Feb-20-15


----------



## renshapratama

what a nice glassy building :cheers:


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD. The Never Ending Progress I. Mar-2-15










KAFD. The Never Ending Progress II. Mar-2-15










KAFD. The Never Ending Progress III. Mar-2-15


----------



## whatever123

Very good. But will they attract international talent? the reputation of the conservativeness of saudi culture makes me suspect.


----------



## kunming tiger

Try money, loads of it some people derive a sense of acheivement getting paid what they think they are worth.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

Great, realy great!


----------



## Maximalist

What is the schedule for completely finishing the district?


----------



## Waleed-fahad




----------



## Waleed-fahad

b.alotaby said:


> Beautiful Day, Beautiful Backdrop Nov-25-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original image Size: https://goo.gl/7akNDr




the new riyadh skyline


----------



## Waleed-fahad




----------



## Rayancito

> The Saudi Vision 2030 document, released by Deputy Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman on Monday, said authorities would “strive to salvage” the industrial cities, which were designed to diversify the economy beyond oil and create jobs.
> It said the KAFD had been started “without consideration of its economic feasibility” and that the project had failed to convince the financial community to invest.
> “Without any dramatic shift in direction, renting the 3 million sq. meters of built-up areas at reasonable prices, or even achieving decent occupancy rates, will be very challenging,” the vision document said.
> The government will therefore aim to transform the district into a special business zone with competitive regulations, visa exemptions for foreigners working there, and direct connections to Riyadh’s King Khaled International Airport, it said. “We will also seek to *repurpose some of the built-up areas and change the real estate mix, increasing the allocation for residential accommodation, services and hospitality areas*.”


http://www.arabnews.com/saudi-arabia/news/916041


----------



## -SKC




----------



## erbse

Yawn. Nothing inspiring, original or regionally recognizable is built there. Looks like any other skyscraper cluster in City XYZ.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom

cladding is complete for science museum
















































source: twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------

